# Bunnies in Petshops.



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2007)

Since I frequently visit Pet Shops, and happen to have my camera with me. :hbunnysmell:

I will post the pictures here.







Hereis a pretty Holland Lop. The cuteness factor saying, " Buy Me! Buy Me!"







He lives in a rabbit cage that was on the floor at the moment.
At least there was shavings covering the floor with hay sprinkled on top.
A water bottle and a bowl of pellets were at one side of the cage.
This storeonly kept one or two rabbits in a cage.








Here a different store with a glass enclosure. Five or six rabbits in a tight space.
One water bottle and one bowl of pellets.
The only ventilation is from the top with a light shining down. 







Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2007)

Two bunnies in a cage with legsthat stand off the floor.
This display was placed at the entrance of the store, so people would see it, when they come in.






A shy Dutch peeping out from his hiding place.

Rainbows!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 17, 2007)

What stores are these? The glass on remindes me of petcetera.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2007)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> What stores are these? The glass on remindes me of petcetera.


I tried not to mention names.

But thisis Petcetera at West Edmonton Mall.












Hereis theirglass fixtures, and enclosure with the mirror in the back.








How can you resist this face?

Rainbows!


----------



## Spring (Jul 17, 2007)

Aww! Too cute! I can't let myself go into pet stores with bunnies.. I wouldn't be able to walk away empty handed! 

That last guy is so cute! Seems like he's saying "Hey good lookin.. what cha up to?"

Too cute!! :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 18, 2007)

It is so sad, isn't it ?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 18, 2007)

Stan you take amazing pictures I'll have to take a photography class from you sometime!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Aw . I might be going to Pets @ Home tomorow so I'l try to take some pics with my phone, they look after the bunnys ok.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, such cute pictures Stan!! I love them! :biggrin2:

Wow, I am shocked at the glass enclosures, I have never saw any like that before! Pets at Home here has large pens. If I'm there any time soon I get some pictures.


----------



## wow (Jul 18, 2007)

Beautiful pictures but I feel bad for the rabbits, though I especially like the photo of the rabbit and his/her reflection. That face is screaming adopot me!

I'm actually quite surprised that you were able to snap photos. Most stores and their employees freak out if you take photos due to competition, legalities, etc. I would think this would be especially true when dealing with petstores seeing as how most animals are probably kept in improper living conditions.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Aww! Too cute! I can't let myself go into pet stores with bunnies.. I wouldn't be able to walk away empty handed!



You can always get one of these.






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> It is so sad, isn't it ?


The sign says it all.







Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Stan you take amazing pictures I'll have to take a photography class from you sometime!








Thanks Katie. If Wash comes here to visit Pebbles. 

Rainbows! ink iris:


----------



## Roxie (Jul 19, 2007)

it really gets to me when bunnies in pet stores are treated so badly. they hardly get enough hay. They also get to many pellets in my area and have no litter boxes:shock:. God bless to all the bunnies that have to suffer. 

~Hannahrivateeyes and Roxie :rabbithop


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2007)

Dwarf hotots my butt!

I think Jordiwes needs that holland lop though.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I need that loppy and the little cutie staring at himself in the mirror :biggrin2:.


----------



## Spring (Jul 20, 2007)

I know! Isn't he so precious! He looks sooo soft!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 22, 2007)

was at out local feed store today & look what they had.....


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 26, 2007)

Lionhead's are SO cute. I really want one, so i'm starting to look for one. A sable color for sure! I am also still looking for a Dutch. Last night i had a dream i got one...if only it was true! lol. 



poor bunnies in that small cage!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 26, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Lionhead's are SO cute. I really want one, so i'm starting to look for one. A sable color for sure! I am also still looking for a Dutch. Last night i had a dream i got one...if only it was true! lol.




I dream every single night that I have an English Lop or a Velveteen Lop :rollseyes.


I wish :grumpy:.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 26, 2007)

The pet shops in my town are overflowing with Lionheads, all I want is another Black Lop and they seem to be like gold dust!  I keep telling myself there's a reason why I can't find one.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 22, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lionhead's are SO cute. I really want one, so i'm starting to look for one. A sable color for sure! I am also still looking for a Dutch. Last night i had a dream i got one...if only it was true! lol.
> ...


hehe that's funny I have an English Lop now! He's adorable. You can see him in my blog.


----------

